# Suche Trails rund um den Donnersberg



## cubanito (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche tolle Trails rund und im Donnersberg....kennt sich da jemand aus? Ich war bis jetzt nur im Schillerhain...

LG cuba


----------



## mbonsai (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

die hat ein paar schöne Trails

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37795.html

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubanito (30. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank....vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar aus der gegend die mal an nem Sonntag dem Wetter trotzen wollen....


----------



## judojürgens (5. November 2012)

Hi Cuba
der südliche Donnersberg bei Falkenstein hat klasse Trails! Von dort am eisernen Mann vorbei Richtung der Bergwerksgruben kannste dich schwindlig fahren. 
Geb dir keine genauen Daten da ich auch nur ab und zu hinterherfahre und mir die ganzen Namen nicht behalten habe.
Donnerstags zwischen 18 und 19h treffen sich einige Ortskundige in der Gaststätte Falkensteiner Hof. Die Jungs sind Hardcore und kennen jeden Trail dort.
Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## cubanito (7. November 2012)

supi vielen Dank dir...da muss ich mich mal dranhängen =)


----------



## chotschen (29. November 2012)

Wenn Du Dich mal aufraffen solltest, den Donnersberg zu fahren, kannst Du Dich bei mir melden. Zu zweit macht es bestimmt noch mehr Spass.


----------

